# Is it a flat white or a Latte



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice after a stand up toe to toe pleasant chat with a lady behind a counter. I ordered a flat white and they said I wanted a latte. 'No' I said 'a flat white' 'No' she said 'they are the same' 'No' I said! you get the picture. I was under the impression a flat white was it contains more expresso (double shot???) with a creamy steamed milk no froth. A latte has less expresso with steamed milk and froth???


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, the main difference between a flat white and a latte is the ratio of milk to espresso.A flat white has less milk than a latte. Therefore, as it is smaller in volume it has a higher ratio of coffee to milk. Plus also the milk in a flat white is supposed to be more textured and velvety.

I'm not entirely sure if one is made as standard with a double shot. If I get a milk based coffee I always ask for a double regardless.
​


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...and don't get confused between a quickie (expresso) and a shot of coffee (espresso)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I never understand why a flat white costs more than a medium latte in some places. The amount of espresso is the same and the flat white has less milk, therefore should cost less.

I also find it funny when people go into a cafe and ask for a 'large flat white'.... so that's a large latte then! At the end of the day, it's all marketing


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I Find this useful


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.coffeehunter.org/flat-white-vs-latte/


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

My local coffee shop reckon that a flat white is properly made with a ristretto. They insisted on starting again one time when the barista got mixed up with the orders and poured for a latte and I suggested she just put less milk in. Normally I would have been impressed by their dedication, but I had been standing in line for so long I had already eaten my food and I wanted my coffee!


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Derek Townsend from DKD Cafe in Auckland New Zealand claims to be the inventor of the Flat white. This piece from the NZ Herald gives a little bit of history about the Flat white.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> As I've always understood it a flat white is just steamed milk and a Latte has a very thin topping of foam. With my current equipment at home I'm unable to do steamed milk without foam and for my morning coffee I just microwave milk. That I would consider to be a flat white.


That's a cafe au lait, non? I agree with Daz, a flat white should have a bit of texture


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Genuinely I ordered a some kind of milk based drink (and this pic has been see before on here I apologise ). It was made by a man who put espresso in a cup added milk and then steamed it , in this cup . I call this a FAT WHITE ....just because people think they know how to make something doesn't meant will look or taste nice.....


FAT WHITE?

Replacing the W with an S might be more apt


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Heat the milk to boiling over? For a latte?


----------

